# Hi All - Some pre-sales advice, please!



## Eddie (May 14, 2009)

Hi everyone. This is my first post here but, all being well, it won't be my last!

I'm considering buying a TT with a budget of upto £8000. I'm used to my creature comforts and one thing I want to make sure of is that it has cruise control (too many cameras around here!).

So, based on my little bit of info, does anyone have any advice as to what to look for? Is there a buyers' guide on this site?

A few more questions...

Is it worth going for the 3.2 V6? If so, what's the fuel consumption like?
Are there any faults I should look out for?
What are the different trim levels?

Is there anything I've not thought of? 

Eddie.


----------



## Eddie (May 14, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to say (doh!)...

I need to get my two young children in the back. The youngest is two and the oldest is three and they both sit in booster seats. Obviously, I'm looking for a Coupe as the roadster has no rear seats. Will these child seats be a problem to fit in the back? Is there enough room to get the kids in and out?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

At that price 225 is your best bet ( best at any price un less you get the qS IMOP ) 
Cruise is not a problem if not fitted you can get it retro fitted for £115 to £150 
Once youget your TT you need to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

3.2 puts me off had a 3.0 litre vehicle up until recently but fuel consumpion was very low.Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Eddie (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome guys.

What about getting the kids? Is it feasible to get the kids in and out?
I was also considering a BMW 3 series cabriolet as it has more room in the back.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Eddie said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys.
> 
> What about getting the kids? Is it feasible to get the kids in and out?
> I was also considering a BMW 3 series cabriolet as it has more room in the back.


All down to how old the kids are :?:


----------



## Eddie (May 14, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> All down to how old the kids are :?:


2yrs & 3yrs


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

As a guide, I am 6ft 2" and my seat is nearly touching the rear seat behind. So leg room in the rear is non existant if the driver is tall. Obv. a future consideration for the kids! If its room in the back you want, a TT is not the way forward :lol:

3.2 will be quite noticeably thirstier than the 225. £8K should get you a nice 2002 (ish) example as a guide.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

